# Attn Small Biz People: $50k Biz Makeover



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm on the board of a new non-profit called Strive & Thrive. We are giving a bunch of business services and stuff like software and services from Microsoft away for free to a lucky winner in Eagle County.

If you aren't in Eagle County, check us out, we are going to be offering services and workshops free of charge (or minimal cost) for businesses statewide and beyond.

Visit Strive & Thrive - An organization dedicated to the success of businesses to apply for the makeover, sign up for our e-mail newsletter, or just to check it out. If you have questions, feel free to PM me.

-Dave


----------

